# Berlin 8/11 NOAA ACTIVE!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I tried to get an early handle at the last event with expectations for future events...guess I failed 

ALL remains intact with NOAA Berlin- the Bonner Rd. launch will close at 1004 pool - right now we are 1015- well above any concerns.

The fishing is spectacular currently- and yes- the water is low- that is what happens when it doesnt rain.... 

If the ramps are open - we fish. We have no intentions to cancel otherwise. The lower it gets the safer we are as everything is well exposed

There is DoBass.com on facebook for live updates as we progess, as well the actual website and our beloved OGF here.

nip


----------

